# In frame fridge / freezer doors.



## petertheeater (27 Jun 2022)

I'm starting to draw up an in frame kitchen. There will be a full height fridge and full height freezer. Both will be of the door attached to the appliance door type. Not concealed hinges on sliders. 
My question is about the carcass size. Installation literature shows a lay on door with an internal carcass dimension of 560mm minimum. My question is can I make the carcass, lets say 570mm, but with the frame planted on that without the door fouling. I've not bought the appliances yet and can't quite remember how the fridge hinge works and available online installation instructions are unclear.


----------



## peter-harrison (28 Jun 2022)

I've done several but over many years and spaced far enough apart to have mostly forgotten how to do it!
I don't think it's a big problem. I think you need to make the door width what they say it should be, minus the thickness of one side panel, and to narrow the space with a false side panel on the hinge side- set back so the door covers it as if it was an overlay kitchen- but don't take my word for it. I would heavily recommend buying the fridge early and doing some tests using scrap wood to see what works.


----------

